

WatchMouse Monitors 26 Popular APIs So You Don’t Have To - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/19/watchmouse-api-status/

======
djb_hackernews
Who watches the watch mice?

What are their uptime numbers?

